# Price of blank DVD media



## abhijitroy (Jul 8, 2006)

May I know the reasonable price of blank DVD media? In Kolkata, about a month back I bought moserbaer 10-DVD pack for about Rs 275/-. Today one shopkeeper said the cost of 10-DVD pack of Sony as Rs 450/-. I just got a shock! However, I had bought loose DVDs of Foxen brand for about Rs 15/- apiece. The variation in prices is thus very wide. Any reasonable price for DVDs so that we don't get duped..


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 8, 2006)

I got Sony DVD just yesterday for 350 Rs ....[bangalore]...I prefer MOSERBAER IS THE BEST


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 8, 2006)

well i got 50 moserbaer dvd's for rs 1000


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 9, 2006)

i got 25 samsung pleomax..dvds(box) 4,7gb...for RS.315(ie.13 a piece.)isnt that really cheap..the reason is a got it from dubai..in a supermarket kinda shop..
do u know the price of dual layer dvd in mumbai..lamingotn road??


----------



## nil_3 (Jul 9, 2006)

In kolkata(Chandni area) branded DVDs(single layer, blank) costs Rs. 250/- for a ten's pack(Moserbaer, Mitsubisi, Samsung etc), Sony is Rs. 275-300/-. Unbranded ones like Foxen, Lasertras etc. costs Rs. 11-12/- a piece depending on a little bergain.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 9, 2006)

well my the Moserbaer dealer in lucknow said he'll give me DVD+R for Rs 15 a piece if i bought a 100 pack .


----------



## rk (Jul 9, 2006)

had any of u used intex dvd's ,they are sold for 15/- in lucknow,but how's their quality?


----------



## uttoransen (Jul 9, 2006)

blank dvd costs us in ranchi about, rs 20, it's of 4.7 gb,


----------



## rohan (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyone knows where I can get lightscribe CDs/DVDs and for what price in Mumbai/Baroda. Preferrably Baroda.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## plsoft (Jul 9, 2006)

Moser Baer, Sony & Samsung DVD's r gud products but if u want to go for a cheaper media i wud suggest Writex. M in delhi n i got it for Rs. 180/10 pcs. They have come up with a better design n i haven't faced any quality related issue with it.


----------



## shivkumar (Jul 9, 2006)

In Cochin unbranded DVDs (DVD-R only) are costing 14-15 Rs. while branded one like HP and Sony with Jewel case (DVD+R) is coming for 35/- - 40/-. Unable to locate dual layer DVD in cochin. One shopkeeper told that he can arrange dual layer dvds if i want more than 5 numbers but cost will be 350/- a piece. ( I was shocked)

In Cochin unbranded DVDs (DVD-R only) are costing 14-15 Rs. while branded one like HP and Sony with Jewel case (DVD+R) is coming for 35/- - 40/-. Unable to locate dual layer DVD in cochin. One shopkeeper told that he can arrange dual layer dvds if i want more than 5 numbers but cost will be 350/- a piece. ( I was shocked).


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 10, 2006)

rk said:
			
		

> had any of u used intex dvd's ,they are sold for 15/- in lucknow,but how's their quality?



Dude intex dvd's are crap (and most do not turn out to be 16x) , i had bad experiences with that brand. I use writex which comes for the same price and are far more reliable , no other brand in this price range is avaible in my city.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 10, 2006)

plsoft said:
			
		

> Moser Baer, Sony & Samsung DVD's r gud products but if u want to go for a cheaper media i wud suggest Writex. M in delhi n i got it for Rs. 180/10 pcs. They have come up with a better design n i haven't faced any quality related issue with it.


I get Writex here @ 140 (for a 10 pack). And i agree.. Writex DVD's are good.


----------



## royal (Jul 10, 2006)

I purchased 10 MoserBaer DVD-R(4.7 GB/16x) for Rs. 200/- from Chandni last Saturday


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 10, 2006)

i get a single eurovision dvd here in lucknow for Rs 20, moser baer for Rs 30 with DVD Case


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 10, 2006)

Unique X single DVD-R=Rs.13
Moserbaer Pro=Rs.20
Sony=Rs.25

Dual Layer DVD Melody=Rs.200  (Frigging #*%@%!)


----------



## william (Jul 10, 2006)

i have got two moser baer RW's for just Rs 90. i think moser baer is the best.


----------



## royal (Jul 10, 2006)

william said:
			
		

> i have got two moser baer RW's for just Rs 90. i think moser baer is the best.



Man ur lucky...I got one for Rs. 75


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 10, 2006)

I got moserbaer DVD-R blank for Rs.20/- At Thane, Mumbai.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 10, 2006)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> I got moserbaer DVD-R blank for Rs.20/- At Thane, Mumbai.



Variety - opp. Jagdish Book Depot?


----------



## hellboy_extreme (Jul 10, 2006)

frontech dvd @ rs 12 a peice @bhubaneswar


----------



## plsoft (Jul 10, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> I get Writex here @ 140 (for a 10 pack). And i agree.. Writex DVD's are good.


Thats real cheap, is it the price in Nehru Place or yur local comp shop? Actually i bought it frm a stationery store in my locality.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 11, 2006)

Its the price in a shop near my place (laxmi nagar, if u know the place).


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 11, 2006)

writex, navitech - 12 rs. per dvd in Pune.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2006)

a UNIQUE dvd retails for 12/-
and WRItEX for 14/-
MOSERBAER/ SONY for 30/- here in mumbai


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Writex blank DVD media - sum1 plz explain!!!*

Is the Writex DVD any good?
What dye do they use??
*img144.imageshack.us/img144/9585/writexdvdrsk6.jpg
& R they actually manufactured by MBI(Moser Baer India) ?
Sum1 using Writex,eg Kalpesh plz do explain!
Got it@15 p.p!


----------



## kalpik (Jul 22, 2006)

First of all, Im Kalpik, NOT Kalpesh!!! 

Yeah, Writex uses the same die as Moser Baer. And all DVD's will show 4.38 GB only! Try with another disk!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 22, 2006)

^^ again sleep getting into my eyes or whatever! lol sorry mate!
BTW, *KALPIK* do ya use the same Writex stuff?


----------



## royal (Jul 22, 2006)

hey *KALPESH*   ...

have a look here and here...

these are from my "fake" MoserBaer DVDs ...
BTW there are two versions of MoserBaer available ... "PRO" version and NonPro version. I think the silver ones are the NonPro version


----------



## kalpik (Jul 22, 2006)

@TechGuru#1: yeah, i use the same stuff.. Im getting good quality writes with it (always > 97).

@royal: I cannot open those links.. Really dunno about the versions n stuff, but i never got good writes with the silver ones..


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Now,the next important thing,how durable are these WRITEX medias for archival purpose,sumthing 2 the tune of 5 years & above ?


----------



## knight17 (Jul 23, 2006)

Un branded DVD 15 RS..
Branded ones for Rs.45 upwards...


----------



## royal (Jul 23, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> Now,the next important thing,how durable are these WRITEX medias for archival purpose,sumthing 2 the tune of 5 years & above ?



Kalpik, what do you think ? 
BTW , I have corrected the links. Please have a look


----------



## a_to_z123 (Jul 23, 2006)

I got *NavTech DVD-R* 25-pack for 250/- @ 10/- per piece in Kanpur.

There's a piracy market there n this guy supplies blank media to all the pirates. He's a wholesale dealer.
Believe me the whole market uses this media for piracy. And the quality is verry good and durable, as can be seen by the high dependency of the market on this media.
So my vote goes to *NavTech* 
MoserBaer media costs Rs.15/- per piece...

BTW I think that I'm not going against the rules by mentioning piracy, is it???
If so, then u can correct me!


----------



## neelg22 (Jul 23, 2006)

HI I wish to have DVDs on such a chip rate. but from where in pune? give me details please.


----------



## plsoft (Jul 23, 2006)

knight17 said:
			
		

> Un branded DVD 15 RS..
> Branded ones for Rs.45 upwards...


Dude the Rs 45 price is not coz its a branded one, its coz the dvd is a branded one + with hard cover. The Rs 15 price is for the open ones & it doesn't mean they r not branded.


----------



## pop143 (Jul 23, 2006)

heard that there wud be  aban of cd production soon..?is that true..??


----------



## sidcool (Jul 23, 2006)

moserbaer dvds cost around 35 in dehradun


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 23, 2006)

how is samsung pleomax ??i got it rs 13 per piece..(a box of 25 )is the quality good ??has anyone used it ??


----------



## kalpik (Jul 24, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> Now,the next important thing,how durable are these WRITEX medias for archival purpose,sumthing 2 the tune of 5 years & above ?


Hehe.. How can i say that! I just bought my DVD Writer a few months back! So its wait and watch!

@royal: Hmm.. That media looks pretty ok to me! Did u burn a disk or two? What quality score are you getting in Nero CD/DVD Speed?


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jul 24, 2006)

hmm here in chennai, (might be so elsewhere as well) the famous Ritchie Street sells DVDs in fluctuating prices...
Coz I bought 10 DVD MoserBaer pack for Rs.290 some 6 months back, and one month later, it was Rs.240 and now its fluctuating around Rs.160 to Rs.180

u cud always bargain or go to shops with referrals  (Hey referreals even work here, not just for hosting )


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 24, 2006)

Praveen, where do you buy man? I might check in today or tomorrow. Please let me know. 


I buy MMORE (a Moser Baer Company) for rs. 160/10 DVDs. I know it's costly, but I don't visit there often, so no referrals. 


Scorpio sells for 12.5 per DVD. MMORE at around 15-16. Is there any thing in between these 2?


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 24, 2006)

Tell me about the tech-com dvd's they are available 15rs/dvd,
what about their build quality .


----------



## royal (Jul 24, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> @royal: Hmm.. That media looks pretty ok to me! Did u burn a disk or two? What quality score are you getting in Nero CD/DVD Speed?



Yes, I did burn two disks  
I'll post them very soon   ...meanwhile can you post me screenshots of your media from DVD-Info or DVD-Identifier ?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 24, 2006)

Im at office right now.. Ill do that once i reach home, and i remember that is!


----------



## royal (Jul 24, 2006)

Kalpik

here's screenshot of a blank silver MoserBaer DVD in Nero Info Tool

and here's Nero Disc Quality test results 

I got a score of 95 in quality test  
... what do you think   please give your opinion  
if its not asking too much from you, could you please clarify what do the different graphs mean ?


----------



## abhijitroy (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought blank DVDs of Moserbaer for Rs 23/- apiece. The max. write speed that it supports is 16X. These were selling loose. However, Moserbaer sealed DVD cakes of 10 were selling at Rs 275/-. But they were of 9X write speed. So, I went for the loose ones. Any comment please...


----------



## kalpik (Jul 25, 2006)

@royal: hmm.. that's an ok-ok score.. Well.. there are 2 things to be kept in mind in quality scans, PI Errors (PIE) and PI Failures (PIF). PIF's should be minimum. PIE=error occurred but was corrected, PIF=error occurred and could not be corrected. You have a Max PIE of 215, which is pretty ok but Max PIF=9, which is a little bad.. I get max PIF around 3-4. Also if you see the lower part of the graph, you will notice that the green vertical bars are closely spaced, which means a LOT of PIF's occurred, ie total 2712, and believe me, that is a LOT!! That is the major problem with your disk.. Scan it after a week or two and then compare the result. If the result changes drastically, then the media is really bad. I always get a quality score of 97+ with my Moser Baer's also the total and max PIF's are far lesser!


----------



## royal (Jul 25, 2006)

hey kalpik thx for the info man ...  

So according to you Writex is a safe and cheap option ? BTW, are there fake Writex DVDs doing rounds in the market and if yes how can I identify them ?

And do you happen to know any other tool like Nero Cd/DVD info


----------



## kalpik (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah.. Writex is pretty safe.. No fake ones till now.. Actually its cheap na, so not much profit in producing fake ones.. There is also another tool called k-probe but that's more suited to LiteON drives.. Stick with nero only IMHO..


----------



## royal (Jul 28, 2006)

Finally I have got hold of 10 original "Red n' Black" MoserBaer DVD-R for Rs. 220/-  

However on scanning them with DvdInfo and DvdIdentifier, i have got exactly ... and I mean _exactly_ same info  

So i think even the "fake" MoserBaer Dvds are actually genuine ... however they have an inferior coating on them (since they are not PRO version) hence the data loss with time 
And if this is not so , then hats off to the imposters... you have made India proud


----------



## Pragadheesh (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm residing in Coimbatore.i got 10 Moesbaer DVDs for just Rs200..


----------



## nil_3 (Aug 8, 2006)

nil_3 said:
			
		

> In kolkata(Chandni area) branded DVDs(single layer, blank) costs Rs. 250/- for a ten's pack(Moserbaer, Mitsubisi, Samsung etc)




It is Rs. 230/- now.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Aug 10, 2006)

what about dual layer media


----------



## 24online (May 2, 2007)

got dvds today/a`bad.
Verbatim-MCC 02RG20 @ Rs. 10./ Avg. 7.95X
moserbaer -MBI 03RG40 @ Rs. 17/ Avg. 11.85x
cover - @ Rs. 1

so what r latest prices ?


----------



## vikasg03 (May 2, 2007)

Lagoon DVD @ 10 Rs .... in rajasthan


----------



## avik_chat (May 2, 2007)

How about Duel Layer Media (8.5 GB). Do we get these in Kolkata? I have searched a lot but couldn't find one. Whats the cost of these 8.5 GB DVD-R?


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (May 2, 2007)

I bought 10 loose Writex DVDs from Palika Bazaar, for Rs. 125. Try out any shop in M - block (the one which is above all other shops), you'll have to bargain a bit, but they settle at Rs. 125-130 for 10 DVDs.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone know the best cost of moser baer 100 DVD-R pack?


----------



## cynosure (Jul 2, 2007)

Got Writex DVD for 13/ piece from nehru Place.
Moser Baer was 15/piece.


----------



## deepakg (Jul 3, 2007)

I got SONY DVD-R for 15 only.. at lamington


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 3, 2007)

i got akari dvd-r from lamington road for rs.10/- seems average quality...... don't know if it will remain in good condition for a long time.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 3, 2007)

deepakg said:
			
		

> I got SONY DVD-R for 15 only.. at lamington


nice
You sure its original?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 4, 2007)

Just bought 5 Sony 16X DVD-R . Each 17 INR.
Seems pretty good quality.


----------



## deepakg (Jul 4, 2007)

Ya.. it's Original..
I checked it's Brand Name with details, before buying..



			
				adithyagenius said:
			
		

> nice
> You sure its original?


Ya.. it's Original..
I checked it's Brand Name with details, before buying..
*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/goodpost.gif


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 10, 2007)

I bought a 50 CD-R pack of mose baer white for Rs 325. All the CD-R are white on top... Complete white. I like the huge labelling area but want to confirm whether its fake or original. Its MID is 97m17s06f. I like the Rs6.5 per CD. It also has protection plus symbol on the box. 
I also bought 100 sony DVD-R 16X box for Rs 1650 from the same shop in CTC secunderabad.


----------



## dabster (Jul 10, 2007)

Here in Agra, Sony DVD+R available at @19 per piece. Can You ppl Tell me the Price for DVD+R media in your Region..?


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 11, 2007)

^^
Same cost as DVD-R. Rs 1650 for 100


----------



## cynosure (Jul 11, 2007)

LAtest::: My friend is going to buy 100 DVDs for Rs. 10/piece.


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 11, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> LAtest::: My friend is going to buy 100 DVDs for Rs. 10/piece.



Which place


----------



## janitha (Jul 11, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> I buy at Rs10/dvd National brand....they work great for me


I still have a few National blanks bought nearly one year back for Rs.12/-. Even yesterday I copied 'Shrek' in one and it works fine. Of course we can't expect high quality from such cheap brands, but they serve well for normal use


----------



## superman (Jul 11, 2007)

HEY..GUYS .I AM FROM TRIVANDRUM (KERALA)... HERE A DVD COST RS 20..IF WE BUY BULK NUMBER OF DVDs THEN ITWILL COST MUCH LESSER...THIS IS THE PRICE OF MOSERBAER DVD....THERE R MANY OTHER DVDs LIKE UMAX..UMAX COSTS 15 PER DVD AND THERE IS ANOTHER LOCAL DVD[I DONT REMEBER ITS NAME]..IT COSTS ONLY 10RS...


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 12, 2007)

i bought WRITEX @ rs. 11 per peice.......kolkata
             SONY @ rs. 16 per peice

they r gr8.....


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 12, 2007)

I earlier used to ger Writex only and last time when i bought 50 pcs, it costed me Rs 11.5/piece. It was working okay and was a good VFM but now i saw that the disks written by me have started degrading and some are producing errors. Also the read surface of writex is very prone to scratch, so now i've shifted from Writex to Sony DVD+R.

Tried using both +R n -R but found the best result with +R, getting a quality score of 97-98 almost consistently in Nero CD-DVD speed and avg PIF of around 0.00 to 0.03 !!

Got this pack of 10 Sony DVD+R at Rs 180 (Maybe a lil expensive, bt will bargain next time, was in a no mood to bargain whn i got these pack  )


----------



## vinyas (Jul 12, 2007)

Taiyo Yuden DVD+R 4.7GB, 8X,YUDEN000T02

Got a 100 Pack For 19 Each


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 12, 2007)

Where frm ?

Is it from the imported packs from US, Rima.com ?


----------



## vinyas (Jul 12, 2007)

its these:

*www.rima.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv...roduct_Code=1733-100&Category_Code=TAIYOYUDEN

got it from an Importer who imports stuff to india thru containers


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 12, 2007)

Hehehe..... thats what i was asking 

Anywayz did u write on those disks ?
Can u post a scan here ?


----------



## vinyas (Jul 12, 2007)

Scan From My Friend *chic_magnet* who bought the Same Spindle


*img296.imageshack.us/img296/6747/tybq6.th.jpg

TY SCAN 

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/5497/scankp5.th.jpg

In text: 

General Information
 Drive: BENQ    DVD DD DW1640   
 Firmware: BSLB
 Disc: DVD+R (YUDEN000 T02)
 Selected speed: 8 X
PI errors
 Maximum: 6
 Average: 0.97
 Total: 6652
PI failures
 Maximum: 4
 Average: 0.04
 Total: 493
PO failures: 0
Jitter
 Maximum:  8.6 %
 Average: 7.36 %
Scanning Statistics
 Elapsed time: 9:30
 Number of samples: 17446
 Average scanning interval: 8.00 ECC
 Glitches removed: 0


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 12, 2007)

Here prices are fixed, any *Desi* DVD for Rs 15 and Branded like HP, Sony, Moserbear for Rs 20


----------



## Kalyan (Jul 12, 2007)

Could anyone post the price of dual layer dvds? last time I checked they were 150/- each(Melody). before that, they used to be 200/-. Please post also the prices of dual layer dvds.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 12, 2007)

I buy 8x LaserTras DVDs (4.7 single layer) for Rs. 9 from Kolkata Streets !!!  works gr8....

only to make sure, not burning more tha 4.1 GB DATA in it


----------



## xbonez (Jul 12, 2007)

writex / national - Rs 15 a piece
moser baer - rs. 20 a peice

these ar costs if i buy individual pieces. in packs its cheaper

at nehru place, new delhi mitsubishi dual layer dvds are avaialeble for rs.175. very expensive...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 12, 2007)

^^

I guess Blank DVDs are cheaper at Kolkata Then !!!


----------



## abhra (Jul 12, 2007)

> Originally posted by *Choto Cheeta*
> 
> I buy 8x LaserTras DVDs (4.7 single layer) for Rs. 9 from *Kolkata Streets* !!!


What do you mean - Streets??? And BTW, isn't 8x a little low for normal standards?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 12, 2007)

> isn't 8x a little low for normal standards?



U tell me... what do u think ?? if 8x is low then what u consider to be medium and what is High ??


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey guys, i just bought a 50 piece pack of National dvd-r 16X from Lamington road, mumbai. Got it for 400rs. Isn't dat gr8


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 12, 2007)

pushkaraj said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i just bought a 50 piece pack of National dvd-r 16X from Lamington road, mumbai. Got it for 400rs. Isn't dat gr8



8Rs a peice...great buy if all the DVD work


----------



## abhishek_del (Jul 12, 2007)

Well looking at what u ppl are saying, I condider myself lucky to be staying in Delhi where in Nehru place I got 25 DVD's for 325 and if I bought 50 DVD's then per dvd cost would have been aroound 11...And I am talking about MMORE (ie MOserbaer). Dual layer reatils for R. 200 at nehru place....

I forgot to mention that these are 16x DVD's and if u want cheaper, go for cheaper brands.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 12, 2007)

pushkaraj said:
			
		

> Which place



Shiva Tower in Ghaziabad.
The brand (oh yeah!) is rainbow and the dealer has taken full guarantee that none of the DvDs will be "bekaar".

Now I think my friend will buy around 80 more for 9 per piece (40 for me ofcourse). Lets see if he can make the deal.


----------



## palito (Jul 12, 2007)

dont know why u guys Play around with Cheap Media,Invest 5 or 6 bucks more get good quality ones like Sony or Taiyo Yuden,they will burn well & Last Long 

Keeping ur Data safe for years to come

my 2 Cents


----------



## cynosure (Jul 12, 2007)

^^ Those 5-6 bucks matter a lot when you have 200GBs to burn. (I know this coz I got 292 movies to burn  Yo! babe)
These are my 2 cents.


----------



## palito (Jul 12, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> ^^ Those 5-6 bucks matter a lot when you have 200GBs to burn. (I know this coz I got 292 movies to burn  Yo! babe)
> These are my 2 cents.


it will matter a lot more when u loose ur movies due to those cheap dvd's 

hours of work will go waste when u find some that Ur Cheap Disc Becom Unreadble & starts Giving CRC's Errors...

Choice is ur Finally Mate,i have no Probs if u want to risk ur Data @ the cost of saving money


----------



## cynosure (Jul 12, 2007)

^^. You dont have to give me that advice. I already knew that.
But now I will sleep with a heavy heart.


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 14, 2007)

@cynosure

Nothing to advice ya, but i've recently lost almost about 8 to 10 movies on different diffrent DVDs which i wrote about an year to two years back !! 

Although i recovered them but they now stutter and skip now, my fine prints, so ruined now !!


----------



## cynosure (Jul 14, 2007)

^^Holy cow. I know how it feels.
I formatted my HDD and unknowingly deleted 8 DVD movies. I wasted so much of time downloading them and all the time down the drain.
Waise which brand were you using?


----------



## dabster (Jul 15, 2007)

ashu_dps said:
			
		

> @cynosure
> 
> Nothing to advice ya, but i've recently lost almost about 8 to 10 movies on different diffrent DVDs which i wrote about an year to two years back !!
> 
> Although i recovered them but they now stutter and skip now, my fine prints, so ruined now !!


that's why...
Stick with Sony DVD+R media 15/- here.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 15, 2007)

^^
is DVD+R superior to DVD-R?


----------



## janitha (Jul 15, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> ^^
> is DVD+R superior to DVD-R?



DVD-R format developed in 1997 and so older players/drives may support only this one.
DVD+R format developed in 2002 is said to be technologically superior.

Recent players/drives support both in addition to DVD-RAM.
Source
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD-R


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 15, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> DVD-R format developed in 1997 and so older players/drives may support only this one.
> DVD+R format developed in 2002 is said to be technologically superior.
> 
> Recent players/drives support both in addition to DVD-RAM.
> ...



I know about the superior burning in DVD+R. I wanted to know if DVD+R discs are superior to DVD-R discs in durability.


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 23, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> ^^Holy cow. I know how it feels.
> I formatted my HDD and unknowingly deleted 8 DVD movies. I wasted so much of time downloading them and all the time down the drain.
> Waise which brand were you using?



I was using Writex-R brand forRs 11/piece.

Now i use Sony+R media code D21 @18/ piece. Very good writing on it

@adithya : yes in my case they proved so but quality of the discs matter too, like m usin Sony now. BTW check both formats to see with which ur writer is most compatible. That'll give u best burns

@dabster : Hey where u get it at 15/piece ???


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 23, 2007)

^^
My DVD writer doesnt support testing for errors unfortunately. I tried k-probe and nero's check tool and they are incompatible. I always verify written data. I am not bothered about failure of burning process since DVD-R is doing fine. I asking if probability of getting CRC errors on two years old DVD+R is lesser than that of DVD-R assuming both are from SONY and both are stored in the same way.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn, Just bought Sony DVDs for just 14 rupees. Isn't it a good bargain?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 23, 2007)

^^^ yes it is..

but seriouly, are they are they available for such a low price? how do u check for the genuineness of the product? any way?


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 23, 2007)

Indeed a very good deal, if REAL !! 

Fake Sony are quite popular too !

To ensure genuineness you can check the media code bt even that can easily be faked so the rest remains is to buy from a reputed shop and pay em around 18/pc.

BTW u can also burn test them, see if they burn nicely !


----------



## wirelessraj (Jul 28, 2007)

I got sony's 16X DVD +R 100 pack for Rs.1600 (DISC ID = SONY-D21-00)

Moserbaer 8X Dual layer DVD +R for Rs.130 each (DISC ID = RICOHJPN-D01-67)
Imation Dual layer DVD was available for Rs.120 each

Prices r in Bangalore


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 28, 2007)

Dual Layer DVD Media RW Where to get it ( 8 GB )
I want Dual Layer DVD Media RW - not R
Where to get it in bombay and what will be price

Like tell me price for sony , or good brand only


----------



## xbonez (Jul 29, 2007)

i got writex dvds yesterday at rs13 a piece


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 29, 2007)

They are not that relaible !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 10, 2007)

LaserTras DVD R Blank Rs. 9/- each... !!!  Kolkata, Chandi Market !!! bought 50 Pack together, 100% reliability !!! (only when u write Data less than 4.1 GB per disk )


----------



## pannaguma (Aug 10, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> LaserTras DVD R Blank Rs. 9/- each... !!!  Kolkata, Chandi Market !!! bought 50 Pack together, 100% reliability !!! (only when u write Data less than 4.1 GB per disk )


why only 4.1GB? I mean what has capacity to do with reliability?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^


Dont know...  anything above and I find DVD give problem in reading !!!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2007)

dollar dvds.. Rs.8 per piece.. Good to circulate data among friends..


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 10, 2007)

Want to know the prices of DVD Blank Media 
Please do reply.

DVD RW 4 GB
DVD RW 8 GB

DVD R 4 GB
DVD R 8 GB

Also is the above 4 DVD comes in spindle also .

when i asked i got this reply 

DVD RW 4 GB -  55
DVD RW 8 GB - 500

DVD R 4 GB - 17
DVD R 8 GB - 100
Is that correct price for sony brand , i asked only for sony brand.


----------



## A11B1ack (Aug 10, 2007)

I purchased 10 Sony DVD-R(4.7 GB/16x) for Rs. 190/- from Chandni kolkata last month .
BTW..any idea where can I get 8.5 gb blank DVD R (not RW) in kolkata and what is the price


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey friends I purchased moserbaer pro(there were two varieties of pro version too and I purchased the better one) for rupees 18 a piece.They were selling in boxes of 20 DVDs each.The writex dvds were available at 13 rupees each.And mind you guys I am not a great bargainer they just told me the price and I just handed over the money to them.I think a good bargainer can easily get the best quality DVDs(moserbaer pro) at a price of Rs.15-16 if they purchase in bigger quantities like a 100 DVDs.

The DVDs are burning like charm in exactly 5min. 28 sec.(full) at 16x with no error whatso ever.The shopkepper said they will comfortably last for more than 5 years and that is very good considering other low quality media.

BTW the sale price written on the box is Rs.30 per piece.I am from Delhi and these prices are from Nehru place market.I think its the best computer market in India in terms of prices and quality.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 10, 2007)

Very cheap DVD's there. Here they sell for 15 (desi ones) and 20 (branded ones)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 10, 2007)

Oe yaar what do u mean by Desi Ones ??

Desi ones too are Made in China


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 10, 2007)

500 bucks for an 8 GB RW disc? That price gets you a Blu-Ray disc!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 10, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Oe yaar what do u mean by Desi Ones ??
> 
> Desi ones too are Made in China



Desi...anything like Mozoliza, Rivatech, Techcom, Navtech, *Sukhi-tech*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 10, 2007)

asny idea of LeserTras there ??? here at Kolkata its Rs. 9/-


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 10, 2007)

And there's brands like National, Impact Dash, Scorpio Dash and Emery which work only for [n+1] seconds after burning, where n is the amount of seconds you can stare at the seconds hand of your wrist watch.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 10, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> asny idea of LeserTras there ??? here at Kolkata its Rs. 9/-



There is one guy, who sells cheap Cd's for 7, Get 10 and 1 free, 100...15 free. Each time, i ask DVD and he says...Sirji kal pata kar lena..... But i asked him price and he said Rs 10. I dont know brand yet


----------



## pannaguma (Aug 10, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> dollar dvds.. Rs.8 per piece.. Good to circulate data among friends..


where exactly in mumbai can i buy these?


----------



## pushkaraj (Aug 10, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> And there's brands like National, Impact Dash, Scorpio Dash and Emery which work only for [n+1] seconds after burning, where n is the amount of seconds you can stare at the seconds hand of your wrist watch.


lol...........



			
				pannaguma said:
			
		

> where exactly in mumbai can i buy these?


i got akari and national dvds @ rs.8 from lamington road.
Akari are 8x whereas national are 16x.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 12, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> 500 bucks for an 8 GB RW disc? That price gets you a Blu-Ray disc!



yes 500 Rs for 8 GB RW . please can anyone tell me correct price of it

also i want to know what is the price for 10 Sony DVDS 4.7 GB in spindle .


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 11, 2007)

I got  Sony DVD Spindle for 200 Rs (10 DVD in it). 
Price was written 225 Rs on the Spindle.

Also What is the current speed of DVD RW . i cant get more than 4 X For RW 

ALso where to get Spindle for 10 DVD RW +  (Sony Brand) . 
I done inquiry in many shops , none of them was having spindle for RW .
They only have 1 DVD RW Seperalty selling for 55 Rs


----------



## Bigtech (Sep 14, 2007)

In Patna I get SONY DVD+R for Rs.14 a piece.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 14, 2007)

found out price of Dual Layer 8.5GB Moserbaer DVD today at Nehru Place, New Delhi. Selling for rs. 80 a piece


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Feb 19, 2008)

I purchased 10 Sony DVD+R box (4.7 GB/16x) for Rs. 240 from bombay on feb 17 2008.


----------



## 100.dx (Feb 20, 2008)

give me 150 rs
i give u 10 mosebaed dvds


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 20, 2008)

Purchased today four SONY Accucore DVDs with jewel case @ Rs. 25/- each
Vendor: iZoom Computers, K.S. Rao Road, Mangalore

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## magneticme200 (Feb 21, 2008)

2 days ago..gt 10 moserbear blank dvds for Rs. 120 only...!!
from nehru place, delhi..
i think thts one of the best computer h/w s/w market in delhi..!


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 22, 2008)

Pirated media price doesn't depend on quality. I once bought Sony and Akari. Sony costing about Rs. 21 and Akari Rs. 13

Akari worked better than Sony. Sony got corrupted. duh. Since then i buy only cheap things so that even if corrupted, then less loss will occur. 

These shopkeepers just increase the rate on the brand name "Sony/MO"

If u go in large markets, a CD costs Rs. 5 and a DVD Rs. 8  But such places are rare....


----------



## napster007 (Feb 22, 2008)

writex 10 pack - nehru place rs 120/-


----------



## kalpik (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ Should have bargained more.. Its easily available for 110/-


----------



## chicha (Feb 22, 2008)

i find imation decent DVD's
i get them as cheap as rs 12.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 23, 2008)

Frontech CD is Rs.6 and DVD is Rs.9 here in kolkata


----------



## max_demon (Feb 23, 2008)

Moserbere DVD+RW for Rs.70 with Jewl case .


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ :O I got it for Rs 45 the other day!


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 24, 2008)

hi in navsari i got sony blank dvds at Rs. 15/dvd and moserbaer RW dvd at Rs. 50 but there is a problem in case of RW dvd I tried it to write first time it was all ok but second time i was not able to even to read it then i tried it erase in  infull erase mode using nero start smart which took almost 25 minuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????


----------



## multi (Mar 2, 2008)

whts the  current  price  of  Dual layer DvD-R  right now  in the market if available  ?  I  saw  Re-writable Dual layer DvD-r from Moser  cost around  100 Rs /piece .  so  any  idea  of  it  ?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 3, 2008)

Yesterday I bought 20 pcs of Sony DVD-r for Rs.300/-


----------



## kalpik (Mar 3, 2008)

I got 50 Writex DVDs for 500 bucks


----------



## nvidia (Mar 3, 2008)

how much will a moser baer DVD cost? Without the case


----------



## Cyclone (Mar 3, 2008)

20-30 bucks, in my college!


----------

